# Internet Radio selber gemacht?!



## Bad Bond (16. Juni 2003)

Hi Leute ich möchte gerne selber ein Radio per Winamp machen, ich weiß nur leider nicht wie das richtig geht!
Also ich weiß das man ein festen server haben muss, den hab ich durch ein tool (SimpleServer), nun weiß ich leider nicht mehr weiter.
Wäre klasse wenn ihr mir helfen könnt.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. Juni 2003)

Hi Bad Bond,

schau dich auf folgenden Seiten um. Da steht alles, was du wissen musst.

http://www.shoutcast.com/download/serve.phtml
http://www.shoutcast.com/download/broadcast.phtml

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Bad Bond (16. Juni 2003)

Oh hab ich vergessen das mein english noch nohct das beste ist! 
Gibt es kein deutsches tutorial?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. Juni 2003)

Gern geschehen.


----------



## Bad Bond (17. Juni 2003)

Laso nimm ich mal an nein! :-( 
Das gefält mir nicht..


----------



## csoundz (26. Juli 2003)

gucke mal hier


----------

